# Trip Tip with Grilled Vidalia Onions



## Bruce B (May 20, 2007)

Did a couple of nice Tri-Tips on the Kettle today over some Kingsford and grilled some Vidalia Onions that had marinated for about 4 hours in Italian Dressing, then sprinkled some of my Blowin' Smoke Dry Rub on the onions.




Tri-Tips and onions on the grill




Getting a nice sear to the roasts, took them off at 124º and let them rest.




Here's dinner, nice MR Tri-Tip, with grilled Vidalia Onions and some Au Grautin/Scallop potatoes from that difficult recipe Larry posted the other day, a nice salad with a Raspberry Vinigarette, and a nice cold glass of reduced fat MooJuice.

My daughter Megan made a Banana Cream Pie today that we might have to cut into for dessert later on. Have a good night all!!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (May 20, 2007)

I thought I smelled some good eats being cooked "up North"  
Looked great Mr. B


----------



## Unity (May 20, 2007)

That's really nice lookin' food. I just ate and it still makes me hungry!   

--John  8)


----------



## Smokey_Joe (May 20, 2007)

Luvs me some grilled onyons..... the tri-tip's just a bonus!

It all looked GOOD!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 20, 2007)

Dang that beef looked perfect!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 21, 2007)

Very very nice Bruce!

I hope my reply didn't offend anyone.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 21, 2007)

Looks tasty indeed. With the exception of Kingsford that is.    Oh wate, I have some LP gas pit's


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 21, 2007)

Wow. Looks great Bruce!


----------



## john a (May 21, 2007)

That's perfect Bruce.


----------



## knine (May 21, 2007)

darn nice lookin Bruce , bet it tasted better .


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 21, 2007)

Beutiful, just beutiful [smilie=a_cry.gif]


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 21, 2007)

Whoooo boy!!! Bruce thats a fine lookin meal


----------



## Green Hornet (May 22, 2007)

Hard to beat a dinner like that!
Looks perfect! :P


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 22, 2007)

looks great, been grillin onions recently, gotta love em


----------

